# Side By side refrigerator



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

SuzyQ,

search the makers site on line if schematic drawings can't be found on the unit. Most have a good trouble shooting section.

could be fan / defrost timer / or heater system problem.

Good luck....


----------



## Susie Q (Jul 14, 2007)

*Side by side*

Yes I do think it is the system. The automatic defrost isn't working either. Is this pricy?


----------



## Susie Q (Jul 14, 2007)

Bob where is the schematic drawing located? Behind the panel in freezer?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

two common areas they are found is bottom front taped near vent grate or bottom at the rear behind removable panel. 

Timer $20 to $35 or more other stuff lots more. consider replace with new unit from a scratch & dent wholesale outfit "sears outlet" if not timer or fan.


----------



## Susie Q (Jul 14, 2007)

*side by side*

Is the computer board behind the freezer panel?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

To properly defrost you will need to remove back panel of freezer. 

Did you not find info on makers site?

I would doubt it would be there.


----------

